# Thoughts on double basting?? Worth a go or not?



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi girls

just wondered what others thoughts were on this?  I'm going to be trying to arrange for my second diui soon and just wondered how much having two goes was thought/known to increase chances of a bfp?  Have any of you done it and if so how does it work? 

I think i will be going back to reprofit (despite a bit of a farcical nightmare first trip but better the devil you know and all that..) so has anyone had it done whilst over there?  Do you just have it done on day 12/13/14 etc then go back the next day for the same again?

GG x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have never had IUI but when I did home AI we did 3 days in a row
Good Luck with your next cycle


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

How about asking them for a post iui scan the next day them if you still havnt ovulated you could have second basting and if you have you won't need to?


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I was going to double baste on my second IUI and Reprofit were happy to do this. I can't remember the timings though. I think that lulumead tried double basting so it might be worth asking her.

Bingbong x


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

When I was going IUI I read a research paper on the internet that concluded that you had no higher chance with a double blasting.  However I can't remember how big their sample size was to know of the results are significant.  Certainly a double blasting can't hurt though - morrigans idea sounds sensible.

Starbuck
x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

thanks guys

yeah i might consider that morrigan.

bingbong you said you were 'going' to double baste on your second iui, does that mean you didn't in the end? cos from your signature it says you had more than 2 iuis?


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

gg I did have one more IUI after that which is the one that worked   . My follies were quite slow to grow on my first cycle so I had my trigger only 15 hours before IUI to give them time to grow. I wasn't too happy with the timing because everything I read said that the trigger should be earlier than that. So I thought for the second one I'd do double basting to try and fix that timing problem, but I responded a lot better to the clomid and my follies were bigger so I had a better gap between trigger and IUI and didn't see the point in double basting. The third time I responded even better and didn't even think about needing double basting. I have PCOS and took clomid, it doesn't automatically mean that you will over-respond (says she having twins   ) and in fact many PCOS women need help from something like clomid to ovulate. I took 100mg but you could always try with 50mg and see how you respond to that? However as you had multiple follies with no stimulation maybe that isn't the best idea, have you asked Stepan about clomid after he saw your scan results?

Hope that helps.
bingbong x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Stepan said poss best to go unmedicated when i emailed him with my fsh/lh numbers from dec 09 and that my results were 'pcos like' so it was purely based on that.....do you think i should ask? but as you say, don't you think that as i had multiple follies with no stimulation it might be safer to leave it and carry on natural?

my thoughts on potentially double basting weren't really based on anything to do with follie size but rather to have two goes at the egg as it were...if you ovulate between ?? and ?? can't remember the hours when you have a window of fertilisation occuring but i thought if you had your trigger shot then basted once at say 24 hours after and then once at, say, 34 hours or something wouldn't it be like having double the possibility of hitting the spot? like having more goes at sex? and also if the clinic's timing is in any way slightly off you're still in with a better chance?  so it wasn't so much that the follies would be a certain size but more that you'd have two arrows firing at the jackpot??

i'm curious about your first cycle and triggering 15 hours before...how come they didn't just let you wait a couple more days say and trigger a day later then tx 24 hours after that?  would there have been a chance, with leaving it, that you would ovulate?

GG x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hello....I did indeed do a double bastings..24 hours after surge and then 24 hours after that...didn't work!  My clinic said that there was some study that said it added 6% more chance...I have no idea. I decided to try it once, but really it was too expensive to use two shots of the liquid gold each time! I don't think it can harm if you can afford to do it.
xx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

All my DIUI were double bastings, with same timings as Lulu.  The fourth attempt led to the little boy who started school today.    From memory, Sam's twins were also the result of a double basting.  However, I discovered last year that the clinic I went through had changed its protocol to single bastings...not sure why.


A-Mx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Well remembered A-m. Yes, my girls were the result of a double basting. At my clinic I had my surge in the morning, a basting and pregnyl shot that afternoon, followed by another basting 24hrs later. It was the protocol of my clinic, I didn't ask why! At the same time, by blood results were very good and if I was trying naturally they recommend more than one bite of the cherry each month!
Sam x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Gosh that's interesting.  Which clinic was that?  

Also you mention your blood results were very good, what bloods do you mean?  And when you say trying naturally do you mean without meds or sex? (sorry!) don't really understand your last sentence.  It's just that if you do mean unmedicated that's what I did last time and i'm not sure if i'll do again but I'd be interested to know what you mean by that 'more than one bite of the cherry'

Do you think the fact that you had twins was likely to be down to the meds? I know it's probably impossible to say but It's just i was told i'm 'pcos like' so was recommended unmedicated.  Twins wouldn't be a terrible thing at all to be honest, might even be a blessing in disguise, any more and i would struggle to cope but i'd like to throw everything i can at it, including meds if they'll help, but i don't really want to risk quads etc.

Thanks

GG x

Thanks

GG x


----------

